# Recommendations for a truck to pull 20,000 lbs.



## BikesAndGuns (May 22, 2016)

We are looking for recommendations as to the type of truck to buy to pull our RV. We want to buy the Dutchmen Voltage 4150 (fifth wheel toy hauler), with a weight of 16,685 lbs., a dry hitch weight of 3,882 lbs. and cargo capacity of 3,315 lbs. My Honda Gold Wing Trike weighs 1,280, which that leaves us room for a max of 2,035 lbs. of our “stuff”. That brings us up to a total weight not to exceed 20,000 lbs. We will be living full time in our RV for the next 3 years (at least). As a consultant, I generally work on assignments for 3-6 months at a time. So the idea is to tow the fifth wheel to my work location (anywhere in the US), park it and then use the truck as our primary vehicle. We want to buy a used truck with 100,000 miles or less. We are thinking it might be best to avoid a dually, because without the trailer hooked up, that might be too rough of a ride. A diesel seems to be our best bet, but I’m not sure that is a logical conclusion. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## krsmitty (May 25, 2016)

As a diesel user myself, I would recommend one. Start with one brand, Dodge for instance, and start looking at the towing specs for each year and model until you find the years/models(2500, 3500, etc)/SRW/DRW that fit your needs. Do the same for the next brand until you find what you like and fits your needs. About the only way to really make a selection.


----------

